# Problems running sims 3



## Dannycs1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am running an integrated video chip set which is the Intel GMA 3150 which the side of the sims box says it supports but after installing the entire program I attempted to start it up and it says that device 0 cannot find supported video hardware. Any ideas?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Dannycs1 and welcome to TSF,

This could be due to the fact your running Windows 7 with a GMA 3000 series,
As far as i know Win7 requires some Hardware features for DirectX 11 to render a 3D screen. So it could be a possibility to why your games not running.

A few steps to try and resolve this would be to ensure Win7 is up-to-date.

You have the latest chipset drivers. 
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18496&ProdId=3235&lang=eng

The Sims 3 is up-to-date.
http://www.thesims3.com/game/patches/590415513
(updates from Retail or v2.5 only)


----------



## Dannycs1 (Mar 4, 2010)

So then it is a win7 issue and not an issue with the video card being acceptable to the game? Does win7 have compatibility issues with pre-win7 games in general? It clearly states on the side of the sims3 box that it supports the intel GMA 3 thousand series and mine is an intel GMA 3150.


----------



## Dean478 (Mar 5, 2010)

Dannycs1 said:


> Does win7 have compatibility issues with pre-win7 games in general? .


I've had no compatability isuses with pre-Windows 7 games. Infact I think there are very few that are 'officially supported' specifically by Windows 7. 

If it works in Windows XP/Vista it'll work in Windows 7.

If any games have issues in Windows 7, they most likely had the same faults in Windows Vista.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Did you try what Aus_Karlos said?

If not, please do so and post back with the results...


----------



## Dannycs1 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used windows utility to search the internet for better drivers for my chip-set and it said I already had the best ones. I have run all the patches for Sims 3 so far as I know and they have been successfully installed. Would it be better to go to intel's site manually, search for my hardware, and download the latest drivers or can the windows find tool be trusted? As far as direct X is concerned I am not seeing any direct X 11, it only goes up to 9. Maybe I am missing something. Still no luck executing the game though/ ;(


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Dannycs1 said:


> I used windows utility to search the internet for better drivers for my chip-set and it said I already had the best ones. I have run all the patches for Sims 3 so far as I know and they have been successfully installed. Would it be better to go to intel's site manually, search for my hardware, and download the latest drivers or can the windows find tool be trusted? As far as direct X is concerned I am not seeing any direct X 11, it only goes up to 9. Maybe I am missing something. Still no luck executing the game though/ ;(


You will only have DX11 if you have a HD5000 series ATI graphics card...


Could you list the rest of your Specs as I checked and found out this...


FOR COMPUTERS USING BUILT-IN GRAPHICS CHIPSETS, THE GAME [sims 3] REQUIRES AT LEAST
Intel Integrated Chipset, GMA X3000 or above (GMA 3-series or higher).
2.6 GHz Pentium D CPU, or 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo, or equivalent
1.5 GB RAM (XP), 2 GB RAM (Vista)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you try upgrading your video card driver. It can be found here:
Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------

